# Forge US TT-RS Scorpion Exhaust Pre-Order Now Open



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge US has been afforded the very special privilege of being the exclusive US importer and distributor for the vehicle systems from UK based Scorpion Exhausts. We are very excited about this opportunity, and feel that their exhaust systems are the perfect compliment to our current range of engine hardware and Revo Technik software tuning.

Scorpion is a very well known and respected brand within the motorcycle community, and have been heavily involved in sport bike racing at the highest levels. They are also heavily involved in British Touring Car racing, Time Attack, and the VW Racing Cup series in the UK. They sponsor individual race teams and even all entries in full race series' alike and have been a part of numerous victories and championships. Their motorsport credentials are vast and this is a testament to the unparalleled quality of product they produce.



















For some time now, we have been using their exhausts on our own in-house TTS project car, as well as our championship winning Vauxhall Astra time attack car in the UK, and numerous employee vehicles and other race teams that we sponsor are also using Scorpion systems, which are truly race-bred. We will be working with Scorpion closely to expand their fitment range over the coming weeks, months, and hopefully years to come.

Another unique option available exclusively from Forge Motorsport will be the ability to offer titanium “race” exhaust systems for the utmost weight savings and performance potential while still offering a great sound. A cat-less non-resonated system can save as much as 40 lbs or more compared to the stock exhaust. This premium full hand-crafted option will be offered on a built-to-order basis only. 










Our TTS project thread can be viewed here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5199551-Forge-TT-S-Project-Car

A video of our TTS project car featuring a custom Scorpion exhaust can be viewed here:






As we are preparing to place an initial stocking order for exhaust systems to Scorpion, we would like to give you all an opportunity to secure an exhaust for yourselves as part our initial stocking order.

All we ask is a 50% deposit to secure your desired system.

Participation also comes with the understanding that a specific ETA cannot be provided immediately, as production times will vary based on the quantity of systems ordered, and that the entire order will be consolidated into a single bulk shipment from the UK to the US. We will obviously do our best to keep participants apprised of any updates as they are made available.

If you are interested in participating in the pre-order please call or e-mail us directly to reserve your desired system and place a deposit. Include all of the following information:

- name
- forum username for reference
- telephone
- billing address
- shipping address (_if different from billing_)
- payment method (_credit card or paypal_)
- model of vehicle
- specific exhaust system desired (_list options_)

The pre-order will remain open until the end of the month, at which point, we will close it and submit the order to Scorpion for reserved systems as well as our stock.

The systems available for the *MK2 Audi TT-RS* are as follows:

_All cat-back and turbo-back systems for the TT-RS retain OEM oval tips._ 

*Cat-Delete:*

Stainless Cat-Delete Pipes (fit OEM downpipe and cat-back) – Normally $215

*Cat-Backs:*

Stainless Resonated Cat-Back w/ Active Flapper – Normally $1370
Stainless Non-Res Cat-Back w/ Active Flapper – Normally $1166

*Turbo-Backs:*

Stainless Resonated Turbo-Back w/ High Flow Cat & Active Flapper – Normally $2320
Stainless Resonated Turbo-Back No-Cat w/ Active Flapper – Normally $1818

*Titanium:* _Due to the lack of availability of titanium housed cats and flex sections, downpipes are stainless steel, titanium begins immediately after the cat._

Titanium Resonated Turbo-Back w/ High Flow Cat – Normally $4193
Titanium Resonated Turbo-Back No-Cat – Normally $3759

Here are the only two sound clips I am aware of currently for the TT-RS system, which happened to be taken of the catted Titanium version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEoqjH7iTZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpisWPg5-cU

Cat Delete Pipes









Cat-back









Center Resonated Section









Rear Muffler Section









Turbo-back (_Titanium shown_)


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got all the confirmed orders in the system and ready to be submitted. :thumbup:

I'll keep the pre-order open for the next week (_ending Friday Jan. 6th_) to give anyone else still on the fence a chance to jump in, at which point I'm going to close this and submit the final order to Scorpion.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Any sound clips of the RS exhaust?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Only the ones linked to above.

I will post more as soon as possible.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

A few more orders confirmed today! 

Again, I'm closing the pre-order at the end of this week to submit to Scorpion! Last chance to secure the system of your choice at *20% off*! :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Update:

Scorpion have informed us that they have sorted the cat situation (_delay in supply of catalytic converters_), and will be consolidating all systems into a single shipment to leave the UK as of next week Wednesday, and they should be in transit for about another week. As soon as they arrive, we will sort through them, process the remaining balances and get them all shipped out! :thumbup:


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

Any word on exhaust for the regular TT folk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*update*

We just wanted to update everyone on the status of the situation with the intial stock and pre-orders for the Scorpion exhaust systems. While some delays were experienced, which were not entirely unexpected, yet still longer than anyone anticipated, the entire bulk order is now completed and on its way from the UK. Everyone at both Scorpion and Forge are incredibly pleased to finally have the systems en-route, and we are all looking forward to getting them into everyone's hands and installed onto your vehicles. We will ensure that the turnaround time on the systems for each customer upon the delivery of the shipment to us is expedited as quickly as possible.

Scorpion have also prepared a statement they have asked us to pass along.

Firstly all our staff would like to thank you for the patience you’ve shown in response to our
delay in delivering our new range of high quality VAG performance exhausts to the market.

Since the development of both our Grade 1 Titanium and T304 Stainless steel sport system range,
we’ve seen demand exceed all our expectations, which in part is due to all the hard work our technical
partners Forge USA and Forge UK have given Scorpion in both the development of the range and
interaction with the marketplace.

All supply issues have now been resolved and the shipment in question is now on the way.

Again thank you all for your continued patience and support and we look forward to being your
exhaust partners for many years to come. 

Shaun Leonard
CEO
Scorpion Exhausts


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I have just installed the TT-S one stainless not Ti and what a difference makes up for the car not having a V6, very impressed people get them ordered you won't be disappointed


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

robokn said:


> I have just installed the TT-S one stainless not Ti and what a difference makes up for the car not having a V6, very impressed people get them ordered you won't be disappointed


Lets see some pics and change your car info under your name !


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

I still have the blue one as well, will be doing some photos later


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

When will one being able to order these from your website.
Interested in the cat delete pipes, but obviously well outside of the pre-order.

Thanks!


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

joneze93tsi said:


> When will one being able to order these from your website.
> Interested in the cat delete pipes, but obviously well outside of the pre-order.
> 
> Thanks!


Or just call them mang :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I have the Ti version! Amazing exhaust system!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Hopefully once some of the owners start receiving these they'll start posting sound clips since the manufacturer still hasn't. I mean come on, we want some Ti exhaust pr0n!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We have shipped out 2 stainless turbo-back systems, and 1 titanium system in the US so far.

I have 2 more stainless turbo-back systems in stock right now.

These normally retail for $2320 each. I'll take 20% off for both of these systems.

We'll do another pre-order opportunity here shortly! :thumbup:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Hopefully once some of the owners start receiving these they'll start posting sound clips since the manufacturer still hasn't. I mean come on, we want some Ti exhaust pr0n!


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We have shipped out 2 stainless turbo-back systems, and 1 titanium system in the US so far.
> 
> I have 2 more stainless turbo-back systems in stock right now.
> 
> ...


Mike, exhaust arrived ystrdy and I got a chance to check it out briefly.
Build quality is just WOWW!!!
Most likely will perform the installation next week!
Thanks again!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

dogdrive said:


> Mike, exhaust arrived ystrdy and I got a chance to check it out briefly.
> Build quality is just WOWW!!!
> Most likely will perform the installation next week!
> Thanks again!


Awesome! Glad to hear it arrived safely! I went way overboard on the packaging to ensure it didn't get damaged! I was a little nervous! 

Post up when you get it installed! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

If you're getting a Ti system avoid touching it with your bare hands as you can leave grease prints behind that will be permanent when the metal heats up and discolors.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Found this vid on vagoc:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JZO4Lg0YyRo


----------

